# Smoked rack of lamb



## coco

My wife picked up a rack of lamb from Trader Joe's over the weekend, so I decided it was a great idea to smoke it while I had other things to do last night.

First, put my favorite "lamb rub" on it, Penzey's Bicentennial rub.














I smoked it at 250-275 until an internal temp of 150F. Here they are out of the smoker:







I like a little "sear" on my rack, so I foiled the ribs, and fired up the toaster/convection oven to 425F.







In the mean time...prepare the sides:

Some red onion sauteed in olive oil with Japanese brown rice I had previously cooked for something else.













The soycatash as a veggie:







Sides are coming along, oven is ready...let's cut up the rack.













Just a few minutes is all it takes...flip them, and sear the other side:







The final presentation:







Yep...it was tasty!!!


----------



## rbranstner

Very nice. I always enjoy lamb.


----------



## pineywoods

That looks like an awesome meal


----------



## adiochiro3

I love lamb!  Have to try smoking a rack soon.  Nice q-view!


----------



## fire it up

Great job!


----------



## mballi3011

Now thats some good looking lamb and we love us some lamb in this household.


----------



## Bearcarver

NICE----Freakin' NICE !--------------->>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## chainsaw

Looks great, wish we could get it here easier!


----------



## meateater

Great looking goat!


----------



## werdwolf

This is simple, but looks so good!


----------



## hannibal

Looks good.


----------

